# Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee



## Johnny (18. Februar 2002)

Moin zusammen!Wollte demnächst mal das Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee ausprobieren. Da ich noch nicht genau weiß, wie gut mir das Fischen mit den Sbirolino-Posen gefallen wird, hatte ich erst mal an eine relativ preiswerte Rute gedacht: Im Visier habe ich eine „Mitchell Jolly Bombarda“ Die Rute ist 4,00m lang WG 10-30g, hat SIC Beringung und einen Graphit Blank. Die gibt´s im neuen Angel-Domaene Katalog für 39,95€. Kennt die jemand ???
Dann noch ein paar Fragen zum Fischen mit Sbirolinos: Große Vorfachlänge und Antidrallwirbel sind soweit klar. Hinsichtlich Köderführung (Meerforelle), Art der Streamer bzw. Krabbenimmitationen hätte ich gerne ein paar Tipps. Ebenso wüßte ich noch gerne welche Art der Sbiro-Posen (schwimmend – sinkend) am günstigsten beim Watfischen in der Ostsee sind.
Danke im voraus für Euer sicherlich kompetentes und fundiertes WissenGruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2002)

Gerade mit langsam sinkenden oder schwimmenden Sbiros kann man bei kaltem Wasser und recht langsamer Köderführung (als Köder Imitationen von Kleinstkrebsen) sicher Erfolge haben.
Hab ich selbst so noch nicht probiert, war aber schon dabei als ein Spezi so gut gefangen hat.


-------------------------------------------------------
MfG
Mitglied der I.G.A.
Mod Raubfisch und Forellen


----------



## Franky (18. Februar 2002)

Moin Johnny,ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt mit einer 4 m langen Rute an die Ostsee zum Spinnfischen mit Sbirolino stellen. Zum einen mußt Du immer mit ein wenig Wind rechnen, der Dir schon ziemlich auf die Rute drückt, und zum anderen wäre mir die zu schwer. Wenn man das beides dann kombiniert, hat man sicher einen potenzierten Effekt, und Du hast nach kurzer Zeit einen krummen Buckel. Versuch es da lieber mit einer leichten Spinnrute zwischen 2,70m und 3,00 m mit einem WG um 30 g. Das Handling ist wesentlich einfacher.
Ich habe ja schon eine unheimliche "Erleichterung" gespürt, als ich von meiner 3,30 m langen Pilke auf 3 m runterging. Ergebnis: weniger lahme Arme - mehr fun! 

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Broesel (18. Februar 2002)

@Franky
Sicherlich hast Du recht, dass eine kurze Rute leichter im Handling ist. Allerdings ist es zum "erfolgreichen" Sbirolinofischen zwingend notwendig eine längere Rute zu haben. Die Vorfachlänge alleine hat ja schon 2-2,5 Meter plus "Pendel" brauchst mindestens 3,5 m Rutenlänge...Ich schleppe meist 2 Ruten mit, eine zum Spinnen und eine zum Sbirolinofischen. So kann man sich jeder Situation anpassen.@Thomas
zum "Antesten" sollte deine Gerätekombi eigentlich reichen. Versuchs auch mal mit "Kleinfischimitaten" und jetzt im Frühjahr, wenn die Ringels ausschwärmen mit Imitaten dieser Würmer...
Ich fische an der Küste meist mit 10 gr Sbiros "half-sink" und bin damit bislang recht gut gefahren. Sinker sind meines Erachtens hier nicht notwendig.


-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Basti (18. Februar 2002)

Hallo!
ich hab zwar noch nicht mit Sbiro auf Mefo geangelt, aber ich habe in einer Rute&Rolle einen Bericht übers Angeln mit Sbiro auf Dorsch gelesen und ich meine mich zu erinnern, das die Rute dort ca. 350cm oder länger war, weil man dort (wie sicherlich auch bei Meerforelle) mit Vorfächern über oder ca. 3m Länge fischt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber ich weiß nicht so genau.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Basti


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Februar 2002)

@ BroeselGenau ! Richtige Sbirolino-Freaks haben immer 2 Ruten mit, die sogar bis 4,50m gehen!
Es gibt sogar Sbiro-Ruten bis 6,0M !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich mach ja nicht so häufige Würfe wie beim Blinkern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## Berndli (18. Februar 2002)

Moin Zusammen,sicherlich bin ich kein Freak, aber mit 2 Ruten und davon 1 Rute von 4,50 m Länge würde ich nicht am Strand auflaufen. Das mag allerdings auch daran liegen, dass ich ausgesprochener Wander-Fischer bin.Zum Fischen Sbirolino-Fischen selbst:Ich fische mit dem Sbirolino nur, wenn ich merke, dass die Meerforellen wählerisch sind oder Stealheads in Reichweite sind, die den Blinker nicht nehmen. Bei Meerforellen merkst Du das wählerische Verhalten, wenn sie nur kurz an den Blinker ticken ohne zu beissen (mußt allerdings &acute;ne Fireline haben, sonst merkst Du gar nichst).Beim Umrüsten auf Sbirolino (halbsinkend) fische ich mit der Spinnrute (3,05 m; WG: 10-28g) mit ca. 2,70 Vorfachlänge weiter. Die Fliege kann beim Wurf ruhig auf der Wasseroberfläche aufliegen. Ich verwende in diesen Situationen etwas buschige Garnelenimitationen, die ich langsam und leicht ruckweise einhole.Im letzten Jahr habe ich zweimal in solchen Situationen mit Sbirolino gefischt und einmal Erfolg gehabt (MF: 53 cm). Das andere Mal half auch die Fliege und das Sbirolino nicht weiter. Mein schönstes Sbirolino-Erlebnis hatte ich mit 2 Stealheads vor 3 Jahren in Dänemark, die mit dem Rücken aus dem Wasser ragten, aber einfach nicht an diverse angebotene Blinkermodelle wollten. Damals habe ich mit einer 2,70 m Rute, 2,5 m Vorfach und Garnelenimitat Erfolg gehabt. Beide Fische waren über 60 cm groß, leider habe ich einen Fisch im Drill verlorenund konnte nur einen Fisch landxen, aber eine Stealhead in dieser Größe geht ab wie die Feuerwehr.Genug geplauscht und in Erinnerungen geschwelgt, vielleicht war eine Anregung für Dich dabei.GrußBernd


----------



## Johnny (20. Februar 2002)

Moin zusammen,schönen Dank für Eure Antworten! Dass eine 4m Rute auf die Dauer ganz schön in  die Arme geht, habe ich mir schon gedacht. @Berndli:–auf der anderen Seite weiß ich nicht, ob man bei solch kurzen Ruten mit einer Vorfachlänge von 2m und als noch relativ unbedarfter Neuling halbwegs anständig werfen kann. Habe jetzt doch die 4m Rute bestellt. Dennoch, -Dein Bericht hat mich ganz schön beeindruckt!Werde demnächst mal berichten, wie es ausgegangen ist....Gruß Thomas


----------



## Berndli (20. Februar 2002)

Moin Thomas,mit der 4 m Rute wirst Du sicherlich gut Sbirolinofischen können, nur Dein Gepäck am Strand wird größer, wenn Du gleichzeitig noch eine Spinnrute mitnimmst. Solltest Du &acute;mal nur mit der Spinnrute unterwegs sein und in eine der beschriebenen Situationen kommen, dann habe stets ein Sbirolino von 15g und 20g, etwas Vorfachmaterial und eine kleine Dose mit Küstenfliegen in der Westentasche. Diese Utensilien habe ich das ganze Jahr in der Weste und meistens unbenutzt. Aber es gibt diese Tage, an denen die Forellen sensibel sind, dann genau dann brauchst die Fliegen.In diesen Situationen kannst Du beim Watfischen die Fliege auf der Wasseroberfläche ablegen und dann auswerfen.Gruß und viel Erfolg.Bernd


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Februar 2002)

Hier hast Du noch eine gute Seite zum Sbirolinoangelnwww.broesel-online.de/sbiru.htm

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 22-02-2002 um 17:31.]


----------



## havkat (23. Februar 2002)

Moin Johnny!
Prinzipiell bei jedem "Zupfer", "Stupser" oder "Seegrashalm" anschlagen.
Aber nicht nur so´n büschn vorne an sondern alles was den Lauf des Köders in irgendeiner Weise verändert mit knallhartem Anhieb quittieren!!
Der "Biss" eines meiner besten Fische z.B. äusserte sich dadurch, daß der Kontakt zum Blinker weg war. Als wenn die Schnur durchschnitten worden ist. Gekurbelt wie´n Gestörter, angeschlagen, dabei noch rückwärts gegangen und....krumme Rute, schweres Schlagen und ab ging die gelbe Post!
Hatte den Köder mit full speed von hinten genommen und die Schnur "überholt". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Richtig knallharte Bisse gibt´s nur wenn die Fische, nach der Attacke, seitlich, nach unten oder in entgegengesetzte Richtung abdrehen. Das ist (leider) nicht immer der Fall, manchmal "sammeln" sie den "Kleinfisch" regelrecht ein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Berndli (23. Februar 2002)

Moin Johnny,ich kann Havkat nur zustimmen und empfehle bei jeden Zupfer anzuschlagen. Irgendwann klappt es mit der Meerforelle bei allen, die fleißig fischen.Ich habe erst einen Fall erlebt, wo es bisher wie verhext schien und kein Fisch gelandet werden konnte. Bei meinem Nachbarn hat es in diesem Jahr aber bereits beim zweiten  Meerforellen-Fischen geklappt.Wenn ich gut informiert bin, dann ist nächste Woche Samstag ein Meerforellen-Meeting von Mike Fish auf Fehmarn. Da kann man sich manchmal einige Anregungen für das eigenen Fischen holen und abschauen.Viel Erfolg!GrußBernd


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2002)

Halte durch - es lohnt sich!
Meine erste Meerforelle fing ich am 20.11.89
am Weißenhäuser Strand. Ich war das 7. mal die 260 km gefahren - nicht einen Fisch!
Die erste hatte dann 82 cm und fast 7 kg!!
Ich hatte nicht nur den Kescher voll, als ich
den Fisch das erste Mal gesehen hatte......





-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Berndli (23. Februar 2002)

Moin Dolfin,bei so einer Premiere hätte ich wohl auch mehr als den Kescher voll gehabt.Glückwunsch, auch wenn schon etwas Zeit vergangen ist.GrußBernd


----------



## Broesel (23. Februar 2002)

Moins,@Berndlijupps, da biste richtig informiert, dass am nächsten WE ein kleines Angeltreff auf Fehmarn ist. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Wetter ein klein wenig mitspielt...Wer ausm Board kommt nun eigentlich???
Ich werde wohl auftauchen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß ausm Norden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Uwe (23. Februar 2002)

Bin wohl auch dabei, mal wieder meinen Schwimmring baden...Uwe

-------------------------------------------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2002)

Jo ich komm auch aber das sollte wir doch im Termineforum besprechen.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2002)

Kannste glauben,
ich kam damals gegen 11.00 Uhr an - Frost.
2 Mann kamen mir entgegen und hatten die ganze Strecke gefischt - absolut tote Hose.
Ich hab dann ganz allein bis etwa 15.00 Uhr im Wasser gestanden, dann kam der Biß. Ich habe so vorsichtig gedrillt, ich glaub ich hab mehr als ne halbe Stunde gebraucht. Danach bin ich aus dem Wasser, hab mich mit meinem Fisch hingesetzt, Kaffee getrunken - und dann das Wasser nicht mehr berührt. Ich bin zur besten Angelzeit nach Hause und habe die ganze Nacht kein Auge zugetan.
Mittlerweile habe ich einige hundert Meer-
forellen gefangen, auch noch größere. Die erste werde ich sicher niemals vergessen.
Diese Fänge sind zwar wichtig und schön. Aber
wer nicht genießen kann, wenn man Nachts allein im Wasser steht, die Fische hört und
die Wellen langsam auslaufen, dem wird die Zeit von einer zur anderen Forelle oft zu lang!
Ich bin übrigens sicher, das man nur wirklich
konzentriert fischt, wen man allein ist. Was
meint ihr dazu?

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2002)

Ich fische zwar auch gerne alleine, aber daß man nur dann konzentriert angelt, damöchte ich doch widersprechen.
Gerade wenn man mit 2 oder 3 (wirklich) guten Freunden unterwegs ist, gibts auch so was wie Konkurrenzdenken.
Und dann fischt man erst recht konzentriert, um nicht als einziger Schneiderz zu bleiben.
Und wirklich gute Freunde sollten es sein,. damit trozdem kein Fangneid aufkommt.
Dann macht das Fischen auch mit mehreren mehr Spaß und man angelt konzentriert.

-------------------------------------------------------
MfG
Mitglied der I.G.A.
Mod Raubfisch und Forellen


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2002)

Meine Gedanken waren eigentlich für Berndlis
Antwort von 18.37 Uhr gedacht. Aber trotztdem
ging die Frage natürlich an alle:
Ich meinte unter konzentriertem Fischen eigentlich nicht in erster Linie das Resultat sonder eher die ganz persönliche Kon
zentration: Das Feeling, das ganz ganz nach vorn gerichtet ist, das meinen Köder genau spürt,jede Bewegung. Das kann man kaum haben, wenn 2, 3 oder mehr Leute zusammen- stehen, wenn gesprochen wird und man aufpassen muß,das man sich nicht gegenseitig über die Schnur wirft.
Das ist auch der Grund, weswegen ich nie die
sog. "Topstellen" besuche - es sei denn, da
ist wirklich niemand! ( Also bei Sauwetter in
der Woche )


-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2002)

Schon klar dolfin, aber wir treten uns ja nicht auf die Füße.
Da sind schon ein paar Meter dazwischen )))

-------------------------------------------------------
MfG
Mitglied der I.G.A.
Mod Raubfisch und Forellen


----------



## Johnny (24. Februar 2002)

Moin Bernd,habe Deine Tipps abgespeichert. Ein paar Sbirolinos, Garnelenimitate und Fliegen sind angeschafft. Fische selber mit der Whiplash pro von Berkley, -vom Kontakt zum Köder wohl ähnlich wie die Fireline. Allerdings ist es für mich noch relativ schwer zwischen Hänger und „Forellenanstubser“ zu differenzieren. Wie auch, bin erst drei mal Ende Januar in die Ostsee gewatet und bisher immer Schneider geblieben. Trotzdem, die drei mal haben riesigen Spass gemacht und so schnell werde ich nicht aufgeben! 
Anfang März geht’s dann erneut los an Schleswig-Holsteins Küsten...Gruß&Petri Heil Thomas


----------



## Johnny (24. Februar 2002)

@Havkat,@Dolfin,@Berndli,nochmal schönen Dank für die all die guten Tipps. Macht ja Mut was Ihr da schreibt!Würde mich gerne nächsten Samstag beim Mefo-Treffen auf Fehmarn mit einreihen, falls noch Platz ist, und so´n bisserl was von den Profis abgucken. Weiß aber nocht nicht genau, ob ich den Berg Arbeit, der vor mir liegt, bis dahin geglättet bekomme. Die Erlaubnis meiner besseren Hälfte muß ich auch noch einholen; -ist aber das kleinere Problem; -glaube ich zumindest..... Mitte nächster Woche weiß ich dann hoffentlich Genaueres.Gruß aus Berlin 
Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2002)

Is doch Klasse Jonny. Fehmarn ist groß und Platz ist genug. Schau mal ins Terminforum da steht noch mehrzum nächsten Samstag geschrieben.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Berndli (24. Februar 2002)

Moin Dolfin,ich fische gerne allein oder zu zweit mit einem guten Freund. Wenn wir zu zweit  fischen, dann haben wir meist 100 m Abstand voneinander oder wir trennen uns in der Mitte eines Strandes und gehen watfischend in unterschiedliche Richtungen, um uns nach 1 - 2 Std. wieder in der Mitte zu treffen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Wenn&acute;s beißt gibts natürlich einen direkten Austausch. Ich meine, dass wir in der Regel auf diese Weise sehr konzentriert fischen. Ich bin ausserhalb des Urlaubs leider auf die Wochenenden angewiesen, finde aber meist noch ein Plätzchen, aber es gibt, insbesondere im späten Frühjahr und teilweise im Herbst, auch manchmal schwierige Tage.GrußBernd


----------

